# Which Superhero are you?



## cherrypie (Jan 1, 2012)

Another bit of nonsense.
http://www.thesuperheroquiz.com/


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm Catwoman? But I like dogs! And Anti-heros I want to be Poison Ivy.


----------



## Steff (Jan 1, 2012)

WOO im Spiderman lol at some of the questions


----------



## daisymoo84 (Jan 1, 2012)

I got Superman- hee hee I used to have the biggest crush on Dean Cain growing up...don't think I'd look half as good in lycra though


----------



## caffeine_demon (Jan 1, 2012)

daisymoo84 said:


> I got Superman- hee hee I used to have the biggest crush on Dean Cain growing up...don't think I'd look half as good in lycra though



I got superman too!

Da da da da daaaaa - dum dum duum..


----------



## Jennywren (Jan 1, 2012)

Another superman here .


----------



## Mark T (Jan 1, 2012)

Apparently I'm Green Lantern, not that i've ever seem a comic with that character


----------



## Steff (Jan 1, 2012)

Mark T said:


> Apparently I'm Green Lantern, not that i've ever seem a comic with that character




could only find this..........http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1133985/


----------



## casey (Jan 1, 2012)

Hmmm i can't seem to do this one. When the list of questions comes up, half of the page gets covered with a green maze so i cannot read most of the question.


----------



## Newtothis (Jan 1, 2012)

Another spiderman although I do see myself as Wonder Woman: must be the long hair; luscious legs and 18 inch waist..


----------



## margie (Jan 1, 2012)

Steff are we twins ? We are both strawberries and spiderman!


----------



## Steff (Jan 1, 2012)

margie said:


> Steff are we twins ? We are both strawberries and spiderman!



Margie after all this time we are finally reunited


----------



## Dizzydi (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm wonder woman......... 

Ha ha ha


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 1, 2012)

Mark T said:


> Apparently I'm Green Lantern, not that i've ever seem a comic with that character



Ahah! You didn't have my misspent youth then. We were often on NATO bases and what the NAAFI didn't have the PX would, I used to read all the Marvels.


----------



## Robster65 (Jan 1, 2012)

Spiderman.

I suspected I would be. 

Rob


----------



## Hanmillmum (Jan 1, 2012)

I knew it! ....... Wonderwoman  lol


----------



## Northerner (Jan 1, 2012)

I am The Flash, narrowly avoiding being Wonder Woman


----------



## trophywench (Jan 1, 2012)

Newtothis said:


> Another spiderman although I do see myself as Wonder Woman: must be the long hair; luscious legs and 18 inch waist..




Exactly ditto to what you said!


----------



## Garthion (Jan 1, 2012)

Another Green Lantern here.


----------



## Andy HB (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm 60% spiderman.

Andy "Now doing his invisible man act again" HB 

p.s. Oh, by the way, Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## ukjohn (Jan 1, 2012)

I am green lantern


----------



## GodivaGirl (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm Robin!!!!


----------



## David H (Jan 1, 2012)

I had this terrible dread that the results would be less than flattering!

Phew! all is OK! I'm


----------



## vince13 (Jan 1, 2012)

Steff said:


> WOO im Spiderman lol at some of the questions



Another Spiderman here, Steff - you and me against the world kiddo !


----------



## vince13 (Jan 1, 2012)

ukjohn said:


> I am green lantern



You can probably get ointment for that, John.


----------



## vince13 (Jan 1, 2012)

Northerner said:


> I am The Flash, narrowly avoiding being Wonder Woman



Says it all !!!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 1, 2012)

vince13 said:


> Says it all !!!



I think it was the push-up bra question...


----------



## robert@fm (Jan 1, 2012)

Spiderman. 

Spider-Man 80%, Green Lantern 70%, Batman 60%, Hulk 60%, Robin 55%

Some questions made me smile:

"Do you like hi-tech gadgets?"; is it really at all likely that anyone doing an online quiz would answer "no"? 

"Do you ever wear a pushup bra?"; I suppose that if I had answered "yes", I would be either Wonder Woman or (more likely) The Lumberjack.  (Or Madam Fatal from the "most rubbish superheroes" thread I posted back in the summer.)


----------



## slipper (Jan 1, 2012)

Batman here, think it was not liking capes.


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 2, 2012)

Northerner said:


> I think it was the push-up bra question...



Well I had to say yes to that one, I need the extra support.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Jan 2, 2012)

not surprised, Superman, but that's because I actually am Superman.........


----------



## cherrypie (Jan 2, 2012)

novorapidboi26 said:


> not surprised, Superman, but that's because I actually am Superman.........



Howdie cousin, I'm Supergirl.


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm superman


----------



## ypauly (Jan 2, 2012)

Well it tells me I'm spiderman I HATE SPIDERS!!!!!


Spider-Man 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 80% 
Catwoman 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 80% 
Hulk 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 75% 
Iron Man 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 70% 
Green Lantern 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 65% 
Batman 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 60% 
The Flash 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 50% 
Superman 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 40% 
Robin 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 40% 
Supergirl 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 30% 
Wonder Woman 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 10% 

Click here to take the "Which Superhero are you?" quiz...

On the good side I am nearly catwoman


----------



## Monica (Jan 2, 2012)

apparently I'm superman too


----------



## Catwoman76 (Jan 2, 2012)

This nonsense  turned me into The Hulk, er not sure about that one!!!!!!! Sheena


----------



## cazscot (Jan 2, 2012)

Spiderman -100% not sure what that says about me lol


----------



## am64 (Jan 2, 2012)

superman ....?????


----------



## Hazel (Jan 2, 2012)

quiz named me as Superman


----------

